# Netzwerk unter Linux zu langsam

## dsiggi

Hi,

mir ist heute aufgefallen das mein Netzwerk unter Linux extrem langsam ist.

Mein Netzwerk besteht aus 3 Rechnern.

Rechner 1: Alter Laptop der als Server dient, Gentoo Linux, Angebunden über Kabel mit 100 Mbit

Rechner 2: Spielerechner, Windows 7, Angebunden über Kabel mit 1 Gbit

Rechner 3: Laptop, Gentoo Linux & Windows 8.1, Angebunden über WLAN 300 MBit

Router: Netgear WNR3500Lv2

Das Problem besteht am Rechner 3.

Die verbaute WLAN-Karte ist eine "03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)".

Der verwendete Kernel ist 3.16.2-gentoo.

Wenn ich vom Rechner 3 (Windows 8.1) etwas über Samba auf Rechner 1 oder 2 kopiere, geschieht das mit ca. 9MB/s.

Ich denke das ist in Ordnung. Über SSH auf Rechner 1 kopiert er auch mit 9MB/s.

Boote ich jetzt auf Rechner 3 aber Linux (Egal ob das installiere Gentoo oder eine LiveCD) kopiere ich über Samba und SSH nur noch mir maximal 2MB/s.

Ein Download aus dem Internet läuft hingegen mit 5MB/s, und das ist das was meine Leitung hergibt.

Verbinde ich Rechner 3 über Lan (1Gbit) kopiere ich auch hier, unter Linux, mit 9MB/s.

Laut "iw" bin ich mit 270 Mbit verbunden.

```

akoya-linux siggi # iw dev wlan0  link

Connected to 04:a1:51:d6:e5:b4 (on wlan0)

        SSID: Rakkatakka

        freq: 2452

        RX: 15826203 bytes (39270 packets)

        TX: 32357991 bytes (29973 packets)

        signal: -43 dBm

        tx bitrate: 270.0 MBit/s MCS 15 40MHz

        bss flags:      short-preamble short-slot-time

        dtim period:    0

        beacon int:     100

```

Bei einem Geschwindigkeitstest mit iperf bekomme ich auch nur so um die 22 mbit.

```

iperf3 -c server

Connecting to host server, port 5201

[  4] local 192.168.0.104 port 57316 connected to 192.168.0.111 port 5201

[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth       Retr  Cwnd

[  4]   0.00-1.00   sec  2.95 MBytes  24.8 Mbits/sec    0   91.9 KBytes       

[  4]   1.00-2.00   sec  2.82 MBytes  23.6 Mbits/sec    0   96.2 KBytes       

[  4]   2.00-3.00   sec  2.73 MBytes  22.9 Mbits/sec    0   96.2 KBytes       

[  4]   3.00-4.00   sec  2.70 MBytes  22.7 Mbits/sec    0    102 KBytes       

[  4]   4.00-5.00   sec  2.80 MBytes  23.5 Mbits/sec    0    102 KBytes       

[  4]   5.00-6.00   sec  2.67 MBytes  22.4 Mbits/sec    0    102 KBytes       

[  4]   6.00-7.00   sec  2.87 MBytes  24.0 Mbits/sec    0    129 KBytes       

[  4]   7.00-8.00   sec  2.72 MBytes  22.8 Mbits/sec    0    129 KBytes       

[  4]   8.00-9.00   sec  2.73 MBytes  22.9 Mbits/sec    0    129 KBytes       

[  4]   9.00-10.00  sec  2.72 MBytes  22.8 Mbits/sec    0    129 KBytes       

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

[ ID] Interval           Transfer     Bandwidth       Retr

[  4]   0.00-10.00  sec  27.7 MBytes  23.2 Mbits/sec    0             sender

[  4]   0.00-10.00  sec  27.4 MBytes  23.0 Mbits/sec                  receiver

iperf Done.

```

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen.

dsiggi

----------

## dsiggi

Hab hier noch nen WLAN-USBStick gefunden.

Einen "0b05:1791 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. WL-167G v3 802.11n Adapter [Realtek RTL8188SU]".

Hab den mal eingerichtet. Auch hier habe ich die gleichen Geschwindigkeiten wie mit der Intelkarte.

Hier mal die WLAN-Einstellungen meines Routers: http://dsiggi.homenet.org/files/wlan.png

dsiggi

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem, mit ähnlicher Karte.

 *Quote:*   

> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)

 

Mit Kernel-3.16.x war z.B. der Download vom Portagetree nicht höher als ca. 350KB/s.

Bin dann wieder auf Kernel-3.15.10 zurück und seither gehts wieder.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ansonsten liegt es vielleicht an der Samba version oder Konfiguration? Aktuelle Windows Versionen (Ab Vista / Server 2008) verwenden das SMB2 Protokoll, dafür brauchts samba ab version 2.6 und "max protocol" in der /etc/samba/smb.conf muss auf SMB2 stehen. 

Kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, denn Samba handelt das zu verwendende Protokoll selber aus.

Wenn aber in der Konfiguration sowas wie "NT1" explizit als höchste Protokollversion gesetzt ist, dann wird der Zugriff per Linux sehr langsam.

----------

## dsiggi

Hi,

ich habe mal ein downgrade auf den letzten stabel Kernel (3.14.14-gentoo) gemacht.

Problem bleibt das gleiche.

In der smb.conf finde ich nirgends die Zeile "max protocol" ich habe aber im Kernel smb2 support aktiviert.

Aber es ist ja kein Samba Problem. Das Problem besteht ja auch beim Transfer über ssh.

Nur der Download aus dem Internet hat die richtige Geschwindigkeit, aber der lokale Datentransfer ist zu langsam.

dsiggi

----------

## dsiggi

Ich habe gerade mal auf Rechner 2 ein Livesystem (systemrescuecd) gebootet und iperf als Server gestartet.

Dann auf Rechner 3 iperf unter Windows 8.1 ausgeführt.

```

C:\Users\Siggi\Downloads\iperf-2.0.5-2-win32>iperf.exe -c 192.168.0.105

------------------------------------------------------------

Client connecting to 192.168.0.105, TCP port 5001

TCP window size: 64.0 KByte (default)

------------------------------------------------------------

[  3] local 192.168.0.104 port 49428 connected with 192.168.0.105 port 5001

[ ID] Interval       Transfer     Bandwidth

[  3]  0.0-10.0 sec  87.6 MBytes  73.4 Mbits/sec

```

Ich habe also einen Unterschied von 50Mbits/sec zwischen Windows und Linux. Dort Messe ich ja wie gesagt nur um die die 20Mbits/sec.

dsiggi

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *dsiggi wrote:*   

> Das Problem besteht am Rechner 3.
> 
> Die verbaute WLAN-Karte ist eine "03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)".

 Könnte es etwas Ähnliches wie hier: "[SOLVED] Intel Wireless Centrino 2230 (iwl2030) Not working" sein? Dort war das Problem, dass CONFIG_SUSPEND in der Kernel-Konfiguration abgeschaltet war.

Ansonsten ist es vielleicht ein Optionsproblem mit dem Modul? Was zeigt "modinfo iwlwifi" für mögliche Parameter an?

----------

## dsiggi

Ich glaub ich hab das Problem was die Intel-karte anbelangt "gelöst".

Anscheinend ist der N-Modus im iwlwifi-Modul buggy. Das heißt die Karte fällt in den G-Modus zurück und das sind eben um die 20Mbit/s.

Ein Kumpel  bringt mir die Woche mal nen Stick mit nem Realtek Chip vorbei der N bis 150mbit/s kann. Mal schaun ob dann die Geschwindigkeit besser ist.

dsiggi

----------

## dsiggi

So,

ich hab jetzt einen WLAN-USB-Stick hier. Es handelt sich um einen "0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter".

Dieser unterstützt einen Übertragungsrate bis 300MBit/s.

Wenn ich mich mit diesem Stick verbinde und dann mit iperf die Geschwindigkeit überprüfe bekomme ich aber auch nur eine Übertragungsrate von 20Mbit/s.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das wenn ich das NetworkManager-Symbol in der Taskleiste öffne, steht dort unter Frequenzbereich nur "b/g".

Da fehlt irgendwie das "n". Obwohl der Stick und auch der Router dies unterstützen.

dsiggi

----------

## Schnulli

Hi dsiggi

meine Erfahrung mit Realtek ist die, dass die volle Bandbreite meist nur mit Realtek <zu> Realtek zustande kommt,

das lag/liegt meisten an Protokoll Updates die noch ausstehen  :Wink: 

Beispiel ohne Werbung machen zu wollen...

Realtek AP = kein Connect möglich mit Konkurenz Produkten unter z.B. Windows  :Wink: 

TP-Link mit Realtek Chip zu Broadcam WLAN Karte/Stick = miese Quali

Update des TP-Link = bessere Performance  :Wink: 

Meist ein Kaufargument sich mal neuere Hardware zuzulegen oder auch nicht, oder sich vorher zu überlegen was man anschafft  :Wink: 

----------

## dsiggi

Hallo Leute,

jetzt läuft das WLAN endlich sauber.

Ich habe Kontakt mit dem Support von Netgear (Hersteller meines Routers) aufgenommen.

Nachdem ich dann verschiedenen Einstellungen geändert habe und auch Beta-Firmware bekommen habe, ist die Übertragungsrate vom WLAN (mit verschiedenen Sticks) auf unter 1 mbit/s eingebrochen. Darauf hin habe ich den Router eingeschickt.

Heute habe ich einen neuen erhalten.

Das WLAN (Mit der integrierten Intelkarte) hatte im Internet eine Übertragungsrate von 30 mbit/s und im LAN eine von 2 mbit/s.

Immer noch viel zu wenig.

Also habe ich einen WLAN-USB-Stick angeschlossen (0b05:179d ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N53 802.11abgn Network Adapter [Ralink RT3572]).

Und siehe da. Übertragungsrate im Internet 50 mbit/s und im LAN (100mbit/s Rechner) 80 mbit/s.

Das lass ich mir doch eingehen.

Fazit:

Zum einen war wohl das WLAN-Modul des Routers defekt und beim Treiber der Intel-Karte ist der n-Modus buggy.

Also Austauschrouter und neuer WLAN-Stick und alles läuft super.

Gruß,

Siggi

----------

